# Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran..



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August


*Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran..
​*

Dr. Roland Lemcke vom Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume des Landes Schleswig-Holstein ist  zuständig für Fischerei und hat sich nun mit den Angelfischer- und Angelkutterverbänden in Verbindung gesetzt. Auch mit denen in MeckPomm.

Es werde momentan in Europa die Dorschfangquote diskutiert, speziell beim "Westdorsch" sei die Bewirtschaftung nicht nachhaltig und es werde neben Einschränkungen für Berufsfischer auch "ernsthaft und intensiv diskutiert, die Fangmenge der Angler durch Rechtsverordnung verbindlich zu begrenzen, zumindest vorübergehend. Im Gespräch sind z. B. eine Tagesfangbegrenzung oder auch eine Schonzeit."

Er verlangt von den Verbänden und Vereinen eine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung, um gesetzliche Verbote zu verhindern _(Anmerkung von mir: Wann hat das je ein Verbot verhindert?)_.

Speziell angepriesen wird eine vorübergehende freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung der Angler wie z. B. max. 10 Dorsche Tagesfang / Angler und/oder Meiden von Gebieten > 20 m Wassertiefe während der gesamten Dorschlaichzeit  für zuerst mal 2 Jahre.

Denn gerade private Angelboote würden in diesem Zusammenhang eine erhebliche Rolle spielen, da laut der Studien des Thünen-Instituts für Ostseefischerei ein erheblicher Teil der Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei – neben Angelkuttern - von kleinen Angelbooten getätigt werden würde ....

Zwar wäre nur ein Teil der Bootsangler in Verbänden organisiert, aber ein entsprechendes Signal müsse von einem starken Verband  ausgehen...

Hier wären die Verbände aufgefordert, klar für Angler und Angeln Stellung zu beziehen, aufzuzeigen, dass ein von Anglern gefangenes Kilo Dorsch ein mehrfaches an volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz bringt und daher eher die Berufsfischerei stärker eingeschränkt werden müsste als Angler zu drangsalieren.

Ich biete hohe Wetten an, dass die Verbände aber wieder einknicken werden und Selbstbeschränkung oder gar gesetzliche Vorgaben für Angler empfehlen....

Wenn schon, dann Jahresfangmenge!

Um die räuberischen Einheimischen mit den eigenen Booten klein zu kriegen und den Touristen, die das Geld bringen, weiter ihre paar Fische zu gönnen ;-))

Da wird eher ne halbjährige Schonzeit kommen, (Oktober bis einschliesslich April), weil eine solche Fangguote eh nicht kontrollierbar wäre. 

Viele werden dann sagen, ja ist doch gut, wie im Süßwasser - und dabei vergessen, dass die Berufsfischer mit ihren Netzen weiter die Quote ausfischen werden, dafür aber ein ganzer Tourismuszweig den Bach runter gehen wird mit Angelkuttern, Anglerpensionen, Bootsvermietern etc...

Aber lasst ruhig Politik, Behörden und Verbände machen - das hat schon immer den Anglern geholfen...

oder so....................


Zumal das Ganze eh nur auf hochgerechneten Zahlen vom Thüneninstitut basiert, welche Angler in möglichst schlechtem Licht dastehen lassen und viele Fänge der Berufsfischerei nicht berücksichtigten (nur die der deutschen Fischer, nicht die der Dänen, Polen etc. welche auch in deutschen Gewässern fischen dürfen)..
Thomas Finkbeiner


*Hier gehts zum Thread zum diskutieren:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733


----------

